# Reset DotNetNuke password/email via SQL Server Web Admin



## sweebez (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello!

I'm doing some web work for a friend, and he wants me to edit the content of his site. Typically this is no problem, except he has no record of what his username or password was for his admin account on his DotNetNuke site. To make matters worse, his listed email is no longer accessable, negating the "forgot password?" option. There are no other registered users for this website as far as I know. While the site is hosted with GoDaddy, his install was manual, so GoDaddy cannot look up the password either...

Through GoDaddy I can log into his account and access FTP as well as his SQLServer through SQL Server Web Admin, but as I am used to MySQL databases, I do not know how I should go resetting his listed email address and password. I suppose if we reset his email address to one I could access, we could just check that email for the password, but either way, I need the advice of someone wiser than I in order to continue.

Any advice?
Zack


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

What are you confused on with SQL Server? Can you get into the database and view tables/data?


----------



## sweebez (Nov 10, 2007)

I've never used SQL Server Web Admin, as I'm used to phpMyAdmin, and I'm not used to DotNetNuke, so I do not know what fields to edit or how to do so. I can log into SQL Server Web Admin, and browse around, but after that, I'm lost.


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, a database is a database. Each database system has it's own quirks and features, but by and large editing a field entry in one is the same as any other.

I don't know DotNetNuke at all...but it probably has a database called "dotnetnuke" or something like that, and inside of that, a "users" table. Look for it, open it, and try to find the record with your friend's email. There should be an edit link or button that enables you to edit records from there. Just update the email and then do the password recovery on DotNetNuke.

If you can't find any of this, take some screenshots of what you see and post them (help me navigate, basically). I won't be able to answer for awhile (no internet at home) but tomorrow night I should be back on, if not the next day, to help you out (if nobody else has yet, anyways).


----------



## sweebez (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm not so sure it's like other CMS setups, but you're welcome to try.
I've uploaded the view that I see. Hope it helps someone!


----------



## sweebez (Nov 10, 2007)

Are you still there, RedCore? If not, the question is open to all


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry about that. I don't have internet at my home, so I use a friend's internet - and it's been out for almost a week (ugh!).

So this is good. There's a Users table. Could you post what fields are inside?


----------



## sweebez (Nov 10, 2007)

sorry, Redcore: the owner just remembered his password....


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

Hah, well good


----------

